# Not entering to Bios setup Sony Lap



## sajinpottekkat (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Team,

I am facing some issue with my Laptop. I could not able enter to the Bios setup. After power on the machine it will come Vaio logo and ii will boot from Hard disk eventhough i tryed F1,F2,F8,F10,Del keys. I can identified the key through Vmware workstation through installation of virtual machine. I can access the Bios setup in virtual machine. OS is Windows 8.
Pls Help Me
Model : Sony vaio E series SVE151L11W
Regards
Sajin P S


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi sajin


The key for your Sony model is F11. As you power the laptop on, continuously tap the F11 key until the Vaio logo screen disappears.

That should do it.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


P.S. .. the Bios is completely separate from any operating system on the Sony. Neither Windows 8 or VMware are loaded in until the motherboard is ready for them to load.


----------

